# tuppaa olemaan sellainen asenne, että he tahtovat opettamall



## Marsario

Kaveri kirjoitti tämän lauseen minulle:
"Suomalaisilla miestanssijoilla kun tuppaa olemaan sellainen asenne, että  he tahtovat opettamalla opettaa. Jos sanoisin olevani kokenut nainen,  niinkuin itseasiassa olenkin, asenne ehkä muuttuisi."
En oikeastaan ymmärrä, mitä hän tarkoittaa. Voisiko joku selittää toisin sanoen alleviivatun osan?


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

"I ballerini finlandesi tendono ad avere quel genere di mentalità , per cui vogliono insegnare ad ogni costo"
I think that construction "infinitiivin adessiivi + infinitiivi" has a meaning of " to do (or try doing) something ,irrespective of  what it takes . I may be wrong, so let's wait for the native speakers.


----------



## Spongiformi

That's not a bad explanation. The OP's example case suggests the male  dancers have a habit of trying to teach you whether you need any  teaching or not. So, from their perspective it's "_irrespective of  what it takes_".  From the "victim's" point of view, it'd mean an unnecessary action. In  general the structure suggests a persistent and spirited action, like you said, which sometimes might look like overdoing it to an outside observer.


----------



## Marsario

Selvä! Kiitos molemmille!

Ai niin, mitä tupata tarkoittaa?


----------



## Spongiformi

Marsario said:


> Ai niin, mitä tupata tarkoittaa?



Tend.

Finnish male dancers tend to have such an attitude...


----------



## Marsario

Kirja- vai puhekieltä?


----------



## Spongiformi

Marsario said:


> Kirja- vai puhekieltä?



Lähinnä puhekieltä.


----------

